# Godaddy domain and 000webhost



## rahulkadukar (Aug 28, 2013)

I have bought a domain on Godaddy and have a site that is hosted at 000webhost. 

My site looks something like abc.webege.com, I want to forward my domain such that if I input www.rahul.info/random it should open abc.webege.com/random but this should not be visible in the explorer. Can anyone guide me as to what steps are to be followed.

So far I have added the nameservers from 000webhost to godaddy (there are 2 entries). What else is missing from my part. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

